# Tortoises helping other tortoises



## Amron (Jun 2, 2016)

Thought I would share this with you all
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10153113037736130&id=18468761129


----------



## wellington (Jun 2, 2016)

As much as we would like to think they are helping each other, they aren't. That's aggression. The one you think is helping may be the very one that flipped the other in the battle they were having. Most likely if they continued to tape the torts, they would probably see more ramming/aggression


----------



## Sara G. (Jun 2, 2016)

That's what I was thinking when I saw this. Especially towards the end when the one sully rapidly follows the other. It almost looked like it was chasing the one it just "helped."


----------



## dmmj (Jun 2, 2016)

the news really does a
Diservice when they portray this as helping.


----------



## Oxalis (Jun 3, 2016)

wellington said:


> As much as we would like to think they are helping each other, they aren't. That's aggression. The one you think is helping may be the very one that flipped the other in the battle they were having. Most likely if they continued to tape the torts, they would probably see more ramming/aggression


I see, thanks for the comment!  I was thinking that maybe they were the males flipping females over so they could go back to mating, but then I don't know how to sex very many tortoises specie. Plus, it would probably be considered odd for a tortoise to help out another one of its species, yeah? Since reptiles are such loners! But bonding is still possible, right, like with Owen and Mzee? 


dmmj said:


> the news really does a Diservice when they portray this as helping.


YES! The media can be SO dumb. One of the reasons I abandoned journalism from my career aspirations. No regrets there.


----------

